# Aftermarket cooler for GTX 550ti



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

mistake in title - should be "Aftermarket cooler for GTX 550ti"

Hi Guys, I have put in 2 Zotac GTX 550TIs ( yes.. dont question me.. had one from before so got another one until prices of 6 series drops ). The problem is, as in any SLI config.. My first GPU gets extremely hot sometimes..touching 96 degrees. So I was thinking of getting an aftermarket cooler for it ( 2 slots).. So please suggest if any techies here have any idea abou this. ideas for reducing the temp are welcome to. I have already used good thermal paste from Cooler Master on the card.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Aftermarket cooler for FTX 550ti*

ARCTIC

take ur pic...u have to import them though....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Aftermarket cooler for FTX 550ti*



sumonpathak said:


> ARCTIC
> 
> take ur pic...*u have to import them though*....



Ye.. probably we wont find any VGA cooling solutions on sell in India.

I'm able to find Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II on ebay.in from a US seller priced at 4411.00 Rs.

Any other solutions ?

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II Cooler - DCACO-V540000-BL | eBay


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

guess not..even those are imports


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 3, 2012)

Theitdepot - Lian Li Graphics Card Cooler (BS-08B)


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

@sainatarajan - Thx for suggestion but its just a PCI slot cooler and not a graphics card cooler... also we can not fit that one between two cards in SLI or Crossfire. I am looking for a GPU cooler which can replace my stock cooler and give me lower temps... 

 I'll be getting my ASRock Z77 Extreme6 delivered 2moro... It has more clearing between top two slots so I am hoping it will help the airflow a lot bringing down the temps.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

^^why that board? am sure u will find better board in that price range...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^why that board? am sure u will find better board in that price range...



I wanted to try ASRock one this time around, never used it before. Actually I've got ASUS Maximus V Gene which has gone for RMA with Rashi/Asus. So wanted to get one mobo as replacement till the time I get MVG back and then use ASrock for 2nd build.

I read its reviews and all of them were positive.... and our beloved Digit also gave Extreme4 best value award ( which is younger sibling of Extreme6).


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

sadly none of them investigated into the horrible llc 
however to each his own....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> sadly none of them investigated into the *horrible llc *
> however to each his own....



Please explain  or give me some links where I can investigate...  I read in some forums that ASRock lies about their Digital VRM where as its actually analog one.  But really not sure about that but have to trust ASRock if they claim it is digital.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

^^well...from my personal testing of these two boards i have seen the Extreme 4 has a tendency of setting the cpu vcore a bit higher than instructed...the issue was same in the Extreme 6..since ivy or sandy is extremely sensitive(what do u expect from chips with that kind of name ) i always suggest people to stay away form boards having llc issues...as it outs the chip in danger...
well..Asrock do have some issues about furnishing proper information
[H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - Best Z77 mATX board? Overclocking in mind.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

Alright... so I'll need to keep myself away from tampering with voltages while OCing processor or RAM   ... thx for heads up.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

^^u CANNOT oc without "tampering" with the voltages...cancel the order if ya can


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^u CANNOT oc without "tampering" with the voltages...*cancel the order if ya can*




 Already too late... shipment on the way. Anyways wont be using this board as primary one... will use my old i3-2100 on this 
 I just love my Maximus V Gene....


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 3, 2012)

How 'bout this for 55o ti? 

A12 High Performance Cooling Fan for PC Video Card - Yellow + Black (DC 12V) - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 7, 2012)

Thx guys for important insights and product recommendations. I've decided not to purchase VGA cooler as they are costing more than half the cost of 550ti itself. I've got my ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 in my hand now and have build the rig. There is space of 1 full slot in between my two 550ti's now and hence the temp of the upper card has gone down by almost 10 degrees now. They run at 35 degrees at idle and rich maximum of 70 degrees on full load.
I'll save the money to purchase nvidia 600 series or amd HD 7000 series when prices drop down. As of now I dont have any worries as all games run at ultra settings on my rig giving 50 to 60 FPS in Skyrim / DeusX / BF3 and around 30 to 40 FPS in Unigine Heaven.
Once again thx you all for your suggestions.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> and around 30 to 40 FPS in Unigine Heaven.



One piece of suggestion: Unless the ambient of your room is 20C, don't run Unigine heaven. It have the capability to burn GPU out. If that happens you will lose warranty instantly.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> One piece of suggestion: *Unless the ambient of your room is 20C*, don't run Unigine heaven. It have the capability to burn GPU out. If that happens you will lose warranty instantly.



Yes... will take care...will run the full Unigine benchmark only when i switch on the AC and put on low temp in my room. thx.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ Instead use 3D mark for the purpose of benchmarking your GPU. Any version will be good. Avoid using Unigine heaven altogether, if you can.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> One piece of suggestion: Unless the ambient of your room is 20C, don't run Unigine heaven. It have the capability to burn GPU out. If that happens you will lose warranty instantly.



I've run unigine Heaven ( version 2.5 and 3.0 ) many times ( even for continuously for an hour ) and this won't do any harm to the gpu  but one should not play with Kombuster/Furmak though.


----------

